# Need ideas for supporting a floating bench



## Brady Evenson (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm building this bench for my mudroom and want it to be a floating bench. It's about 83" from wall to wall so the middle bows just a little bit. It's sturdy enough to handle my weight (160lbs) but I want to make it as sturdy as possible. Is there some sort of cross brace or something I can do in the middle without spoiling my floating look? 

I can't get a photo to upload so I'll do my best to describe it for the time being. Using 2x4s I put one on each wall facing each other. I then screwed a 2x4 into the back of the wall between both end pieces. I used joist hangers to hang another 2x4 across the middle of the rectangle and then enclosed the box with a 2x4 long enough to screw into the front of each end piece. The length is 82 and 3/4" and the width off the wall is 19 and 1/2". It is 18" high. Hopefully that's enough detail to get some ideas.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

An 83" span if you want to eliminate sagging especially if it has already started to sag you would be better off with a piece of angle iron to support it. 

PM me about your problem posting pictures. Maybe I can help.


----------



## Brady Evenson (Sep 27, 2016)

Here is a picture of the bench in progress. There is a recessed shelf below the main bench at 7 and 1/2" for shoes as well.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

A Torsion Box design would probably do the trick for you. They are light weight and easy to build. If you don't want to go this route how about an angle brace in the middle? Or double up the outer 2 X 4.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not think you will have any sag problem with the bench they way you are building it. However, if it will make you feel better a piece of angle iron bolted to either of the outer 2x' will do the trick. 

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Just double the front 2x4, that should be enough support for a bench.


----------

